# the CHARITY TELECASTER BUILD.......Keep watching this one..:)



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..like the Title sais, Stevie had a VERY nice tele body he wanted to donate..and it turned into an idea to create a realy nice tele from donations and then either do a lottery or auction with it and then give the $$$ to most likely a Children Charity.

Right now i have just received the body from Stevie, AND the Donated Maple neck from Musikraft this morning. Pups are also Donated by Jon Moore of Tone for Days. A Big thanks again to Jon. I am donating all the hardware. 

This thread will serve as a anticipation builder for the people who will be willing to help in this greath cause.

Thanks again Stevie for seeding the idea for this project..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This project has been approved by GC to be ran on the site. Best of luck with the build and auction.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This project has been approved by GC to be ran on the site. Best of luck with the build and auction.


Mucho gracias also to Scott.. BigDaddy for letting us use GC for this greath cause.....WHO'S YOUR DADDY..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics! Awesome idea guys, and good on you for getting everything together!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Can't wait to see the pics! Awesome idea guys, and good on you for getting everything together!


I'm looking fwd to pics as well. MOST of the credit belongs to *al3d* in this case however...he secured all of the other pieces _and_ is doing the bulk of the work. Hats off to you Alain...


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Great idea, great cause and looking forward to pics.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> I'm looking fwd to pics as well. MOST of the credit belongs to *al3d* in this case however...he secured all of the other pieces _and_ is doing the bulk of the work. Hats off to you Alain...


Don't sell yourself short here Stevie..without your original thread..it would never have happened..

PS..any word from marty?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Are you guys still looking for any parts?

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Are you guys still looking for any parts?
> 
> AJC


Thanks AJ. hum..good question. only thing i don't have in my hands are tuners..wich i'll order once i pay my VISA..LOL


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> ...only thing i don't have in my hands are tuners..


I could have supplied these.....had Marty ever sent my stuff.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> I could have supplied these.....had Marty ever sent my stuff.


dude..you've given enough already.....i'll figure it out...no worries..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alain...I'd like to help with the cost of the tuners...send me a PM.

Congratulations and many thanks to all of you that are making this happen.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, if you need tuners I too would get them... but best to just pm me.

AJC


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got lots of sets of tuners "in stock" that I'd love to donate. Somebody just say the word. 

Anything else you need? Chances are I've got it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

3 offers already..first one that gets in touch with me is the lucky one..


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Just my opinion but I think the Kluson-style tuners would be great with this "build". Then again...beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Just my opinion but I think the Kluson-style tuners would be great with this "build". Then again...beggars can't be choosers!


dude..that,s the only thing i will even consider. and it needs to be either Gotho..or Kluson.. no cheap stuff


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

3 offers for tuners..but nothing yet.......who's gonna be the lucky winner..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I will likely *not * be the lucky winner as I will be using snail mail.

BTW Alain....what does the winner win ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

greco said:


> I will likely *not * be the lucky winner as I will be using snail mail.
> 
> BTW Alain....what does the winner win ?
> 
> ...



Some lucky kid's grattitude..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> Some lucky kid's grattitude..


I actually meant it as a joke...but your response was perfect !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got a brand new, never out of the box set of vintage style Kluson's in black......best I can do.


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

This is a fantastic idea. 
Kudos to everyone involved!


----------



## Nilan (May 1, 2010)

This is a great thing that you are doing.....My son and I are doing the same on a smaller scale........we are giving the guitar to a Young girl or boy who can't afford one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alain...I have mailed a donation to put towards this project.

Looking forward to some pics of the Tele, when it is completed.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

greco said:


> Alain...I have mailed a donation to put towards this project.
> 
> Looking forward to some pics of the Tele, when it is completed.
> 
> ...


U mailed a donation?....dude...thanks..don't know what to say..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> Alain...I'd like to help with the cost of the tuners...send me a PM.
> Congratulations and many thanks to all of you that are making this happen.
> Cheers
> Dave


The donation can be put towards the cost of the tuners..... or whatever

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

greco said:


> The donation can be put towards the cost of the tuners..... or whatever
> 
> Dave


i got someone who donated the tuners..buit that will REALY help with the nitro..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

How is this project progressing?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

greco said:


> How is this project progressing?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Almost got all the parts...some were stuck in Custom for 2 weeks. finishing the strat then on to the tele....no worries..it's not dead


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Alain...I wasn't worried, just curious.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well...i might need to find another damn body for this. I had to remove the ferrul in order to sand off a bit of the clear that was on it..and bu doing so, a chunk of wood came off on the back..and god was i carefull, but ferrul looked like they were realy glued in there tight.

i'll try to find a nice body, maybe a nice spalt maple top would look greath


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Go check this new thread for more details....

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/34519-charity-telecaster-project-new-direction.html#post298698


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd just patch it up and carry on.

How bad is it? Pics?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> I'd just patch it up and carry on.
> 
> How bad is it? Pics?


any partching work done will REALY show off since the back can't be re-dyed again


----------

